# Worms found in fried chicken at KFC!



## Renny (Oct 9, 2012)

Kerala: Worms found in fried chicken at KFC outlet in Thiruvananthapuram - IBN South News - IBNLive

*static.ibnlive.in.com/ibnlive/pix/sitepix/10_2012/kfc_worm2_kerala.jpg



Thiruvananthapuram: Fast food chain Kentucky's Fried Chicken (KFC) has come under scrutiny in Kerala after a family reportedly found worms in their fried chicken. The incident was reported from an outlet in Thiruvananthapuram.
On a complaint, the Food Safety Authority conducted an inspection and found that the outlet didn't maintain adequate sanitation guidelines. Some seized chicken was allegedly as much as five months old. The outlet has been temporarily shut and other KFC outlets are being inspected.
"We came here after we received a complaint. We were told that worms were found in the chicken by the customer who informed us. When we inspected the place, we found worms in the fried chicken. This outlet has temporarily been shut down," Thiruvananthapuram district officer, Food Safety Authority, Sivakumar said.

Though the restaurant staff sought to prevent the officials from conducting searches, they had their way. They took samples of various dishes served in the hotel for detailed examination and analysis. The complaint was made by Shaiju, an NRI, who had come to the busy eatery along with his wife, son and two relatives. Shaiju was overcome by nausea and vomited as soon as he saw the dead worm in the chicken served to him.
When he brought the matter to the staff's notice, they tried to dissuade him from making an outcry or complaint to the health authorities. However, he later contacted the FSA office and urged them to take action.
(With additional information from PTI)


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 9, 2012)

Not surpised at all.


----------



## Faun (Oct 9, 2012)

worm is meat too. Getting double in single price.


----------



## Renny (Oct 9, 2012)

^ , BTW the worms are wriggling, surprising they didn't during the frying process!


----------



## Piyush (Oct 9, 2012)

Worm: "Look Ma! I'm on T.V. "


----------



## Nipun (Oct 9, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Worm: "Look Ma! I'm on T.V. "



Worm: "Look Ma! I'm on Chicken "


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 9, 2012)

Puja Offer


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 9, 2012)

In the paper it says it was expired* 4* months ago!


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

Atlast, the truth came out with the worm!
Maybe, they should hunt for trojans in mutton!


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 9, 2012)

We get all kinds of insects with food,here,these days.
Recently,My dad's friend found a millipede in his curry from his Office canteen.yes a millipede !! not even a cockroach or a lizard..a freaking millipede !
Now ive seen some these creatures,not more than 5-6 times in my 25 years,and that makes millipede a very uncommon and rare insect? for me.I guess the guy was damn lucky.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> We get all kinds of insects with food,here,these days.
> Recently,My dad's friend found a millipede in his curry from his Office canteen.yes a millipede !! not even a cockroach or a lizard..a freaking millipede !
> Now ive seen some these creatures,not more than 5-6 times in my 25 years,and that makes millipede a very uncommon and rare insect? for me.I guess the guy was damn lucky.



Not even?


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 9, 2012)

Worms : Lets Play Chicken.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 9, 2012)

Cockroaches and lizards are very common.arent they?
But,Millipedes are teh real sh!t !


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 10, 2012)

worms day of chickening out


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 10, 2012)

Free meat.


----------



## Faun (Oct 10, 2012)

Now we wait for a finger.


----------



## Anish (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> We get all kinds of insects with food,here,these days.
> Recently,My dad's friend found a millipede in his curry from his Office canteen.yes a millipede !! not even a cockroach or a lizard..a freaking millipede !
> Now ive seen some these creatures,not more than 5-6 times in my 25 years,and that makes millipede a very uncommon and rare insect? for me.I guess the guy was damn lucky.



Now, I can imagine how he feels when he sees a millipede or a plate of food in the same canteen 

btw, once it was dairy milk that invited worms and now kfc rushes into the list


----------



## root.king (Oct 10, 2012)

i think buy1 get1 free


----------



## manojbhagat (Oct 10, 2012)

I used to love KFC so much! Not eating there henceforth! _Ghar kaa khaana_ is the best!


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

There are so many restaurants cooking Wormed meat (with/without removing them). 
It came to light with the KFC. Lets hope for more.

Kentucky Wormed Chicken!


----------



## a_medico (Oct 10, 2012)

Faun said:


> worm is meat too. Getting double in single price.



Reminds me of _Dread_.

Yes. Worms are proteins. Those are probably maggots and they are delicacy in some part of the world. 

And yes. _Ghar ka khana_ would be the best.


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

Some asian countries eat worms too. Years ago I watched in discover channel 
+1 _Ghar ka Khana_

Check this: www.kentuckyfriedcruelty.com


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Some asian countries eat worms too. Years ago I watched in discover channel
> +1 _Ghar ka Khana_
> 
> Check this: PETA's Campaign Against KFC | KentuckyFriedCruelty.com



you can get Bug candy in US ,chinese eat all kind of reptiles and bugs..though its alien for Indians


----------



## Nipun (Oct 10, 2012)

Something special for Bear Grylls at KFC now!


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

Please listen to Pamela! 
Video in that site's homepage is so cruel!


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 10, 2012)

here are many who eat snails, worms etc etc... I also meet many who will put anything in their mouth, they eat fox, crane, frog, grasshopper yukk !! can give direct competition to Bear Grylls

Anyway I like the crust of KFC chicken much than the chicken itself. Their chickens are tasteless. Just salt...


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 10, 2012)

^But,it seems like they ate the wrong worms since theyre all having stomach pain and loose motion.

Oh and Once,Ive eaten a bat(not the blood sucking one, but the honey sucker)


----------



## funskar (Oct 11, 2012)

KFC=Keera food company


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ he he 



Nanducob said:


> ^But,it seems like they ate the wrong worms since theyre all having stomach pain and loose motion.
> 
> Oh and Once,Ive eaten a bat(not the blood sucking one, but the honey sucker)



They are eating half cooked with bacterias in their, or may be the harmful worms. Anyway, you may have turned into a bat man. Try hanging from a tree, you may have some super power.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

People used to eat worms,before.The problem with those KFC worms are that those worms eat and sh!t in the food.So practically we are eating their sh!t,and sh!t is of no good,i guess thats the problem.
Everything is eatable but we are afraid because no one had previously eaten,but thanks to Bear Grylls and his friends,we are having those snake barbecues in some places.
And i was batman for some days until i ate some chicken.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

do they remove intestine and rectal things before processing insects ? I thought people ate them whole


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

Problem with all fast food or Indian restaurants is same .MNC fast food companies have very strict rules but store manger has to enforce them.whether its KFC or McD or any other store if profit is the only motive then they will not think about standards and health of customers.Same goes for even Indian restaurant.Do you think that proper hygiene standards are followed in kitchen f even 3 or 4 star hotels.

in US if you go to subway the person preparing sandwich will use new plastic gloves and then throw and use new one for next customer.In India all store i go they keep using same single pair.Or they use on only one hand.So just for show they use these gloves not for hygiene.
Rule in McD is that if fry is out for more than 20-25 minutes(ie after preparing them) throw it in the bin and prepare new batch.How many Indian stores follow this and other such rules?



Faun said:


> do they remove intestine and rectal things before processing insects ? I thought people ate them whole


generally whole.if they remove anything from worm what will remain there 



Nanducob said:


> People used to eat worms,before.The problem with those KFC worms are that those worms eat and sh!t in the food.So practically we are eating their sh!t,and sh!t is of no good,i guess thats the problem.
> Everything is eatable but we are afraid because no one had previously eaten,but thanks to Bear Grylls and his friends,we are having those snake barbecues in some places.
> And i was batman for some days until i ate some chicken.



That depends on type of worms.You can not just eat any worm even if it is fried/cooked well.You will get food poisoning .


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

mastervk said:


> That depends on type of worms.You can not just eat any worm even if it is fried/cooked well.You will get food poisoning .


maybe youre right but still i stand by my point.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 11, 2012)

^ how do you know thst companies have strict rules? dont you think that thats just eyewash for the public, and behind our backs they replace the ingredients, so they can have better margins? its all about the profit, no? customer comes last.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2012)

If this happened in US ...the company had to pay millions of dollars to everyone who ate that day....and would get bad name and may shut down soon..

but thats not in case of india...people will ignore the incident and start eating again from same resturent in few days or maybe around the city..

they dont even know that the food for all resturents are stored togather in a common storage soo maybe u can find worm in others too ...maybe its an storage issue


----------



## rider (Oct 11, 2012)

*Just imagine if KFC kinda MNC restaurants caught by this activity, how would be some local restaurant serve to their customers.*



sujoyp said:


> If this happened in US ...the company had to pay millions of dollars to everyone who ate that day....and would get bad name and may shut down soon..
> 
> but thats not in case of india...people will ignore the incident and start eating again from same resturent in few days or maybe around the city..
> 
> they dont even know that the food for all resturents are stored togather in a common storage soo maybe u can find worm in others too ...maybe its an storage issue



true story..!!



Nanducob said:


> People used to eat worms,before.The problem with those KFC worms are that those worms eat and sh!t in the food.So practically we are eating their sh!t,and sh!t is of no good,i guess thats the problem.
> Everything is eatable but we are afraid because no one had previously eaten,but thanks to Bear Grylls and his friends,we are having those snake barbecues in some places.
> And i was batman for some days until i ate some chicken.



Don't these chicken eat something to live, don't they sh!t like any other creatures. So, practically we people eat sh!t.


----------



## mastervk (Oct 11, 2012)

Guy working in mcd and kfc in use told me. Like I said whether they follow rules or not depends more on store manager. If you have gone to these restaurant in US you will know that they have different practices their. Still even in USA its common to hear stories of servers throwing stuff in food. It's just that audit and health rules are strict in USA. Health department would have closed it immediately.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 11, 2012)

Worm to chicken : You got pwned b*tch.



rider said:


> *Just imagine if KFC kinda MNC restaurants caught by this activity, how would be some local restaurant serve to their customers.*



Correction : KFC kinda MNC restaurants *in India* caught by this activity, how would be some local restaurant serve to their customers.

If this were the US that NRI guy would have been around a million dollars richer.


----------



## rider (Oct 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Worm to chicken : You got pwned b*tch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I mean in India bro and why I can not compare a worm with a chicken. Both are living creatures its just your mentality who sees chicken as your food not some worm.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

rider said:


> *Just imagine if KFC kinda MNC restaurants caught by this activity, how would be some local restaurant serve to their customers.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but thats not the real sh!t,like the one that KFC served us !


----------



## rider (Oct 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> but thats not the real sh!t,like the one that KFC served us !



Alrigh!


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

Too much ranting against MNCs (or any private company for that matter) in India, and you will be labelled a communist.


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2012)

Another shameless news. [Although i don't have any interest in eating junk food like KFC & McD.]

Why always foreign brands or outlets are targeted ?? 

Worms found in KFC Chicken... Pepe Jeans found selling fake jeans....  BMW killing 5 people... Mercedes rams people sleeping on the pedestrians ....

What is common topic in the above points ?? INDIANs & making money.

I mean, is this not enough to rape you own country ?? Give a bad name to the entire nation & race just for few thousands ??

KFC won't supply chicken from abroad, which is cocked/served in the indian outlets.
Pepe London won't suppy jeans from abroad which is sold most of times in the malls or outlets.
BMW was driving the car by itself & same with Mercedes or Skoda ??

How about the other sadak chap restaurants, dhaba's, pani-puri chat blah blah....?? Ask this question to your yourself or parents[in case they're buying], whether you/they get good vegetables in hygienic environment, in the vegetable market ?? 

WHY THE FACK, you don't complain the authorities about the same ??

Only BWM's & Mercedes can create chaos in the roads ?? Won't a Maruti alto can ram or Tata Indica ??

WHAT THE FACK IS WRONG WITH US :INDIANS: ???

WHY the hell does media giving so much attention to such kind of news ?? Publicity for these brands ??


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ its fun to make fun of these MNC companies...they give more bribe to food department coz they are richer...they have much more on stake.
remember the scene of delhi belli where the actor eats kachori from a roadside vendor  ...nobody catches them coz wo unki roozi roti ka sawal hai...sometimes back a hygene drive happened in nagpur and many resturent had to shut down for sometimes untill they get cleanliness certificate again..


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

^ Its the brand name, that send the shockwaves high!
If it is a local restaurant, it will be in the corner of a newspaper and it will be forgotten another day!

People always think of a brand somewhat to a god-level. 
So, if any person working in that brand/company commits bad, they will abuse the WHOLE brand!


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> Why always foreign brands or outlets are targeted ??



Because people have so much trust and faith in them.They have built their 'worldwide reputation' over years,so why not take a little time to ensure the quality of food that theyre 'serving' us,so that they can keep up with their 'worldwide reputation'?
Its like,i have some  $, so i can open some outlet in my place,and name it KFC,so that lot of people will come to my outlet,so that i can make some serious $ for feeding people with sh!t,in this case absolute sh!t ! So i guess we have all reasons to b!tch and moan.


----------



## Nipun (Oct 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> Another shameless news. [Although i don't have any interest in eating junk food like KFC & McD.]
> 
> Why always foreign brands or outlets are targeted ??
> 
> Worms found in KFC Chicken... Pepe Jeans found selling fake jeans....  BMW killing 5 people... *Mercedes rams people sleeping on the pedestrians* ....


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

lol..i read the title as woman found in fried chicken.


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> ^^ its fun to make fun of these MNC companies...they give more bribe to food department coz they are richer...they have much more on stake.
> remember the scene of delhi belli where the actor eats kachori from a roadside vendor  ...nobody catches them coz wo unki roozi roti ka sawal hai...sometimes back a hygene drive happened in nagpur and many resturent had to shut down for sometimes untill they get cleanliness certificate again..



Whats your age dude ?? Are you in school ??



Gearbox said:


> ^ Its the brand name, that send the shockwaves high!
> If it is a local restaurant, it will be in the corner of a newspaper and it will be forgotten another day!
> 
> People always think of a brand somewhat to a god-level.
> *So, if any person working in that brand/company commits bad, they will abuse the WHOLE brand!*



Now that's a kind of mental block we Indians have. If we find a article on Ferrari recalling few hundred units on the Newspaper or TV news, we start criticizing Ferrari Front & Back. But we don't think that, they are recalling those units, coz they found the fault & atleast paying that much amount of respect to the buyers for either giving them replacements for those faulty units.

One more thing here. As we all are humans, errors are highly possible to happen. Committing errors knowingly is not accepted. & Here in this KFC's case, that was pretty much knowing incident. Just to earn profit by selling rotten/bad chicken. 



Nanducob said:


> Because people have so much trust and faith in them.They have built their 'worldwide reputation' over years,so why not take a little time to ensure the quality of food that theyre 'serving' us,so that they can keep up with their 'worldwide reputation'?
> Its like,i have some  $, so i can open some outlet in my place,and name it KFC,so that lot of people will come to my outlet,so that i can make some serious $ for feeding people with sh!t,in this case absolute sh!t ! So i guess we have all reasons to b!tch and moan.



Do you want Mr. Colonel Harland David Sanders to keep a watch ?? The person, who is incharge of the store & also the store manager should be sent to jail apart from Firing from the Job.

The person, who joins a MNC takes an oath to deliver quality output ensuring Customer Satisfaction. Screwing Customer satisfaction is a old game in INDIA. It applies to anything. From Computer Products to Hotel & now MNC's also joins the same league. 

As usual,Its easy to criticize, but very difficult get INDIANs [us] & our mentality into correct path.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> One more thing here. As we all are humans, errors are highly possible to happen. Committing errors knowingly is not accepted. & Here in this KFC's case, that was pretty much knowing incident. Just to earn profit by selling rotten/bad chicken.


Oh i guess you wont mind eating some worms calling it 'error'.
Its the food that you eat,not some frikkin computer parts that you could claim a refund or warranty.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

I donno, have seen paani puri waalas in news for having unpleasant things in their food stuff as well, don't think KFC is the only one targeted
the whole point of these MNCs is that they get the best practices here, if they come in and don't give good quality meat, what's the use of choosing them over some roadside eatery, presumably why their patrons walked in... (nothing against roadside eateries, they serve delicious food and often offer strange cuts not served in any restaurants)


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Its the human tendency to point a tiny black dot on a big white paper!


----------



## d3p (Oct 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Oh i guess you wont mind eating some worms calling it 'error'.
> Its the food that you eat,not some frikkin computer parts that you could claim a refund or warranty.



Lets go back to basics. Start from your Morning Breakfast...I guess you either eat Sandwitches or Vada - Idly with sambar.
Sandwitch Breads need Yeast, which is nothing but another micro organism, which is used for food processing. It can be either bad or good for health, which again depends on the amount of Yeast consumed.

Vada : Its fried heavily with Oil. Fat + Cholesterol depends on the oil & oil brand. Major point for the Obese.
Sambar : Sambar requires either home made powders or Bought from the market. Leave the sambar powder open in the air for few weeks. You will find worms in it. Now, not sure whether you eat WORMs INDIRECTLY ??

*Lunch : Rice + Dal + Few Vegetable Curries.*

Vegetables Plants also needs pesticides & blah blah things in order to get rid of worms in the farming fields. Search in Google for more information related to side effects of pesticides. Same goes with fruits 

Environment, where you buy these vegetables are not well maintained, which is also another factor, why vegetables get rotten...

Chicken / Mutton / Fish purchased from vendors are not maintained & also not even hygienic. 
Whom should you blame ?? Reliance Fresh, Food Bazaar, Spencers etc..etc..??

Let me ask you another thing, do you really maintain proper hygiene in the kitchen ?? 

I'm not sure, whether you are aware of this or not ; But in most of the developed countries, malls who deals with Food Items get their shop inspected & get it certified. Its not only applicable for the ones inside the city limits also for the country Side too.

That's not "THE END". As a part of Health Concern, people also get their houses/apartments including Kitchen + Toilet Inspected. Its not limited to each & every individuals, its a concern for the entire human race staying around them.

How many of us buy medicines/drugs without consulting a doctor ?? No matter whether the disease is severe or ignorable, the first thing we do is buy medics buy consulting the Medical Store person.

As told earlier, we know how to complain & make chaos instead of finding the root cause & solution.


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

@d3p.So yo justify this worm serving act by saying that vada has cholesterol?yeast is bad?i bet you couldnt find any good reasons.
Did you know that someone died last month eating a shawerma?That was also caused by an error.Oh nothing has happened,it was an error,but the poor boy lost his life ! Please note that it wasnt the global warming or terrorism that killed him,its the food?So its a lame excuse to say that people and media are targeting on MNCs.I mean if those groundbreaking companies makes this kind of mistake,then what about others?People go there in search of quality food,that are advertised on media,and when the same media proves that theyre giving us foul food,then should we blame the media sayin that theyre targeting MNCs?

Oh and from now on id rather watch Mr David Sanders whoever make  my food,that blindly going and eating fried worms.


----------



## Skud (Oct 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> People go there in search of quality food,*that are advertised on media*,and when the same media proves that theyre giving us foul food,then should we blame the media sayin that theyre targeting MNCs?




This. The roadside dhabawalla is not giving you the guarantee of the quality. So some sort of acceptance is there. Also unhygienic food, food with excess fat, cholesterol etc. and food containing worms etc. are totally different things.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Man vs Wild!!*


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 11, 2012)

People go to KFC coz its name defines some standard. In roadside dhaba we take it for granted which is not expected from KFC. Its not like foreign brand or desi brand. Its  the reason why people prefer good brands coz people expect quality from them.

If you go in KFC and find worm in your leg piece, whom would you blame ? KFC right. Be it the cook who cooked the chicken or the vendor who supply the chicken, all together they all represent KFC.

And the major reason behind obesity is not food but lack of physical labour unless its genetic. People eat much more than they work. Eat few 100s more of high cholesterol and run 5 kms daily morning(not in treadmill), see how fat you become.



Faun said:


> do they remove intestine and rectal things before processing insects ? I thought people ate them whole



grasshopper n cockroach fried in a stick like in tandoori. They are crispy. I heard grasshopper are yummy and make a perfect snack. YUKKKKKK !! chi !


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2012)

AFAIK.. all materials are imported from USA only.. none of the ingredient comes from India.  except may be for the ketchup


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 11, 2012)

Im not sure but i think the chicken wasnt imported,they say that chicken will last upto 9 months with proper freezing/care.And the ones with worms were about 4-5 months old,but they were stored not upto thd standards/without proper freezing.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Im not sure but i think the chicken wasnt imported,they say that chicken will last upto 9 months with proper freezing/care.And the ones with worms were about 4-5 months old,but they were stored not upto thd standards/without proper freezing.



Due to the power problem in India?


----------



## tomys24 (Oct 11, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Due to the power problem in India?



i guess its because of powercut in kerala.


----------



## asingh (Oct 12, 2012)

Read about it some time back. So gross. And they tried to cover it up.


----------



## doomgiver (Oct 12, 2012)

RCuber said:


> AFAIK.. all materials are imported from USA only.. none of the ingredient comes from India.  except may be for the ketchup


serious?!?!?
this has got to be the biggest drain on the economy!!

shut down kfc!!! free yourself from exorbitant custom duties!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Oct 12, 2012)

Come to think bout it. Don't chicken themselves eat worms. And eventually we end up eating chicken. Whats the deal of some worms then coming in chicken. If its a Cow ,then may be its gross. But chicken...no way ! May be the chicken was slit before it could actually digest the worms  it ate.


----------



## funskar (Oct 12, 2012)

US selling their waste keera kfc chicken in india n making profit..


----------



## Flash (Oct 12, 2012)

KFC is not importing chicken i guess! 
They're just brewing our chicken with their methodology, whatever good or bad!


----------



## KDroid (Oct 12, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Come to think bout it. Don't chicken themselves eat worms. And eventually we end up eating chicken. Whats the deal of some worms then coming in chicken. If its a Cow ,then may be its gross. But chicken...no way ! May be the chicken was slit before it could actually digest the worms  it ate.




 Point, sir.


----------



## Skud (Oct 12, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Come to think bout it. Don't chicken themselves eat worms. And eventually we end up eating chicken. Whats the deal of some worms then coming in chicken. If its a Cow ,then may be its gross. But chicken...no way ! May be the chicken was slit before it could actually digest the worms  it ate.




You have sh!t inside your body, will you accept it on your food also?


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ yes


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> You have sh!t inside your body, will you accept it on your food also?


Bang !! ^^ correct.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2012)

*www.sciencedump.com/sites/www.sciencedump.com/files/imagecache/img/Science-World-advertisements-to-love-science-11-560x579.jpg


----------



## shaurya.malik88 (Oct 17, 2012)

I just don't believe on KFC guys how could they be so careless?
And I'm sorry to say but I observed that some guys above were making fun of this news by saying "buy 1 get 1 free"; there is nothing funny about, stop making fun of such discussion. 
It's fine people do eat worms n all but their way of eating is different and this incidence was all together different.


----------



## Flash (Oct 17, 2012)

^ Correct. 
Is that a maggot out of decomposition or the worm eaten by chicken?


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 17, 2012)

^ive said this many times !!
Thats not the kind of worms that you find on a 4 month old rotted chicken.


----------

